# TT (Audio) project



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

First sorry about my bad english








Then the story:
I bought this car last summer. It's -00 225hp quattro. Previous owner has made some improvements such as H&R coilovers, tuning chip, cat-back exhaus and in-tuning single frame bumber. I added in-pro smoked indicators and Artec Turbo P wheels, front 8,5" back 10x18" and slammed it more.








Original sound system is rubbish. So it's time for some little modifications








System setup:
Nakamichi CD-500 headunit
Helix DXP-6 - Signal Processor
Helix Competition A6 - Amplifier
Ground Zero GZPC165SX and GZPK160K speakers
Ground Zero UW300SQ subwoofer
I started damping with Dynamat Extreme.
















Some wiring shots. Power cable coupling to the battery.








Main Fuse with digital volt meter.








Speaker wires
















Signal cables
























Head unit








Trunk layout planning. Fiberglass subbox. 








First original venting grill, second aluminum ring, third tweeters original grill and last modified tweeter grill.








Placed the aluminium ring on the table and started to do shape from fiberglassputty, some sanding and there it is nice rounded shape for the tweeter.








Tweeters were mounted to venting holes on the dashboard.








DSP was mounted under the glove compartment.








You don't normally see it at all. 








Subbox was bolted to floor and filled with some wool.








Crossovers and amp screwed and wired.








Good grounding point was found back of the left taillight.








Subwoofer placed:








Upholstery placed, subwoofers grill still missing.








For everyday use I made this carpet








Time to do something about the doors. 3mm thick steel plates.








Plate welded to the door. Some holes obstructed witht plywood and Dynamat.
















19mm plywood platform placed. 








and another








Strengthened doorpanels with fiberglass and Dynamat
















Speakers and doorpanel placed. Something still missing...








to be continued...


_Modified by Duke_FI at 1:26 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: TT (Audio) project (Duke_FI)*

that looks fantastic


----------



## omarquez510 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: TT (mbaron)*

Favorite part of the setup is the trunk setup, Good job. I might do something similar. 
Only problem it my beefy 10" weighs 50lbs and has a 9.50" mounting depth. 
Do you have the specs for the Sub?


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: TT (omarquez510)*

that's some amazing work. I've never done it that neat.
all I did for my TT was drop in a new deck with iPod hook-up.
I think my TT is sort of noisy... not sure if it has to do with the 
recent work I had done or what but it's just not quiet enough
for me to wanna invest in a very clear/correct audio setup. 
if my TT were quiet like an A8.... let's talk.
often times I turn the music down and roll the windows
down to hear the motor..... it sounds great to me.
I can't wait to see what you do next... great work.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Very neat and methodical work....really impressive. I always hate to see a nice high end car with a slapdash audio install. The tweeters on the dash are really sweet, I am curious about the overall sound....
Sean


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

Thanks.
System specs:
Amp 
http://www.audiotec-fischer.de...64eba
DSP
http://www.audiotec-fischer.de...bd2f0
Speakers
http://www.ground-zero-audio.c...x.htm
Subwoofer
http://www.ground-zero-audio.c...q.htm


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

Did you have to run all new wires to each speaker to bypass the stock bose amp?


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

I didn't have the Bose soundsystem. Normal Audi Symphony and yes I did all new wiring.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Duke_FI)*

the trunk looks great. Really like the 'overthrow' rug too. Looking forward to see what you do with the doorcards


----------



## stockTT (May 12, 2009)

Wow, very nice


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: TT (mbaron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbaron* »_that looks fantastic 

x2!!


----------



## ttep (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: (Duke_FI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WhyNot08 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: (ttep)*

What kind of body work did you have to do to the trunk in order to get the sub to fit? I know the spare tire holder is there was just wondering if you built a whole new sub floor to the trunk. Nice work though looks good


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Spare tire just removed. Nothing special about it.


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Duke_FI)*

Winter look. Keskin KT1 8,5 and 10x18" Michelin X-Ice North 225/40 all around.


----------



## winTTer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (Duke_FI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Duke_FI* »_









nice work, sick car


----------



## Mblesso (Mar 16, 2004)

Do you have some more pictures of your car? Please post them!


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Mblesso)*

Here you go http://www.duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Audi TT/


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (Duke_FI)*

Nice work! I've never heard of Ground Zero speakers but I'm guessing along with the rest of the super nice components I've found/used over the years - it's the one's you've never heard of that are the best sounding!
My only question is why would you place the tweeters so far away from the midranges? By doing this you change your soundstage and it seems more narrow (generally not what you want in a car). Also can cause timing issues.
When I did my car's audio I used the stock locations for the tweeters and midranges. I didn't do a 3-way setup since I'm not a fan of modifying the stock interior, neither am I great with finishing work such as fiberglass.
Right now I'm happy with my front stage (Hertz Audio) but I want to do a different amp/sub/headunit since I'm unhappy with the way they came out. More people need to get into car audio (or post threads about it too)... And not threads where you bought polk/kenwood/alpine crap- nice serious threads like this!


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

Ground Zero is very well known and respected brand in Europe. Stock tweeter locations are way too low for the right soundstage. Also helps that tweeters highpass is low as 2500Hz. DSP helps with timing issues very much too.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: (Duke_FI)*

Cool stuff, link to their official website?
I've been into Focal and Hertz audio for the longest time for speakers. JL Audio for subwoofers & amplifiers & Audison amps too (more recently). I believe Hertz is Italian and part of the British company Electromedia? Also Focal is French IIRC??? Where is Ground Zero out of?
Any other European companies you'd recommend? 
In the low-end quality range I've added CDT Audio (American) since they produce pretty good sound for very little $$ and are built here w/ a good warranty. My Jetta will be getting a set of these since it's a beater unless I can find something else that's better in this price range...


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (DougLoBue)*

GZ
http://www.ground-zero-audio.com/
Helix / Brax
http://www.audiotec-fischer.com/


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Duke_FI)*

Started doing some paintwork
















Teaser


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

lookiing niiiiicccceeeee!


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (Duke_FI)*

wow that looks quite amazing







I like how you labeled it "some paintwork"


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (chaugner)*

Little weekend project


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Pics from last fall http://www.duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Audi+TT/Syksy+2010/

&

Winter mode evo II http://www.duke.1g.fi/kuvat/Audi+TT/Talvi+10-11/


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm loving the blacked-out front end :thumbup:


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

I'm loving the blacked-out front end :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Good work. I like what I'm seeing:thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

car looks great although those door panel speaker grills


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

looks great!


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

Out of curiousity, how much weight do you think you added to the car?

Not judging, I'm just wondering ...


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

I don't know... maybe 100kg?


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

Duke_FI said:


> I don't know... maybe 100kg?


Not too bad at all. Especially if you've compensated for it with more HP


----------



## Duke_FI (May 23, 2007)

Car was sold last weekend. New was bought yesterday


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

Awesome wheels...sick stretched snow tires as well
I haven't been into "systems" since like 04 but...
Great idea on all the dynamatt as tts are known to be a little loud and rattly as it is...very clean install..tweeters look great..overall very nice work


----------

